# Why I am moving?



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

During a visit to the mental asylum, Drummer asked the Director what the criterion was which defined whether or not a patient should be institutionalized.

Well," said the Director, "we fill up a bathtub, then we offer a teaspoon, a teacup and a bucket to the patient and ask him or her to empty the bathtub." 

Oh, I understand," said Drummer. "A normal person would use the bucket because it's bigger than the spoon or the teacup." 

"No," said the Director, "A normal person would pull the plug." Do you want a room with or without a view? 

Anyone joining me?


----------



## 89390 (May 22, 2005)

Youm are a pratt of the first water "wings" but I like it. Egypt obviously did you as much good as it did me in 19955. Remember?


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Friar, you've been at the Shisha pipe again, haven't you? :wink:


----------



## 97489 (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice one Drummer. Will put this on notice board of our local unit with others I have collected. :lol:


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Drummer, can I join you. I'm getting some stick regarding my piece I posted on "Off Topic" regarding the offside rule. Is it my fault I'm not an expert in the rules on rugby? I knew how to empty the bath water though.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

crazylady said:


> I knew how to empty the bath water though.


Lair lair your bums on fire, as my kids used to say. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nice one drums, still some of the old grey cells working I see. :lol: :lol: :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Yes thanksRob, both of them, possibly!
:wink: (Not absoltely sure of that!) :roll:


----------

